

Facebook's shares fall - ColinWright

There are a few submissions now about Facebook's shares falling, so I thought I'd collate them here for easy reference.  If you spot one I missed, add it to the comments.<p><i>Added in edit: This has clearly got a few flags, as well as the upvotes.  It's clearly unpopular, no doubt regarded as "meta".  Since it's largely unloved I guess I'll delete it soon. To those who upvoted - thank you.</i>
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038102> Facebook breaks $30
(encrypted.google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038103> Facebook trades under $30, down
7.5%+ (google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038211> Facebook (FB) down 8%
(google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038226> Facebook under 30$ (google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038267> Facebook Stock Price Dips Below
$30 (mashable.com)

------
ColinWright
Another one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038683> Facebook shares fall below $30
as US authorities begin investigation into IPO (guardian.co.uk)

